# That Lady Diana place... May 2013



## darbians (Jan 11, 2014)

I had been wanting to go here for a while. Its quite well sealed and the police actually train there dogs here. From the outside the building shows a lot of promise, sadly its not as good inside as you may expect but it is in stunning condition. A lick of paint on the outside and it be as good as new.




1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



While playing this piano I looked out the window and see a dog running at me  I looked up and see he was accompanied by a police man so we laid low for a while. He didn't seem to want to leave so we took a long walk back to the car.

15



A few processed images...

16



17



18



19



20



I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great stuff!
A lovely location,
Thanks..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2014)

Fantastic stuff, nice to see inside here! 

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## krisan (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful place!! Thank you :-D


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 12, 2014)

Great report and imagery , sounds a fun adventure


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thats amazing how clean it is,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Jan 12, 2014)

I do like a good staircase plc,nicely done, Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow what a lovely place! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ace5150 (Jan 12, 2014)

EXCELLENT pics and report


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 12, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but what has 'That Lady Diana' got to do with it?


----------



## Pilot (Jan 12, 2014)

Outstanding! Thank you, and well done!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice that, thanks for the share. Must remember to add dog biscuits to my kit.


----------



## darbians (Jan 13, 2014)

Derelict-UK said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what has 'That Lady Diana' got to do with it?



Its part of its actual name.

thanks to all of you for the great comments.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 13, 2014)

Excellent photos thanks, love the Boulton and Paul dated frame. I worked very close to the B&P factory when I took my first job in Norwich as an apprentice engineer. Sadly the site was demolished in the late 1980's to make way for the Riverside complex of shops,resturants, clubs and sports facilities.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 13, 2014)

darbians said:


> Its part of its actual name.
> 
> thanks to all of you for the great comments.



Ah cool, found it through the search engine.


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 13, 2014)

Great pics and an amazing location. Thanks for sharing


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 14, 2014)

Do I have to join photobucket to view these photos? Nothing here but I can see thumbnail sized ones when I go to photobucket but then can't embiggen them


----------



## krela (Jan 14, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Do I have to join photobucket to view these photos? Nothing here but I can see thumbnail sized ones when I go to photobucket but then can't embiggen them



No, photobucket put a limit on how many people can view the photos in a time period, that's run out so they've blocked access to them.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 14, 2014)

Please get your photo hosting account sorted out - none of these photos can be viewed because you are using a free account with a limited bandwidth.


----------



## darbians (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry the bucket sucks. All sorted now.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 15, 2014)

Glad you got that fixed dude, those are a mighty good set of photos and it's a crying shame not to be able to see them! Awesome venue and some great stuff. Well done.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 15, 2014)

Lovely shots


----------



## urbexlady (Jan 18, 2014)

Great pics and this place really suits the black and white shots.


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2014)

Amazing condition


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh I'm glad I came back, nice photos


----------



## messiah (Feb 12, 2014)

Your pictures are stunning. I did some rehab there in the noughties. Very strange atmosphere which your picture with the brooding sky exactlty sums up. The top floor was locked off but you could hear heavy things moving up there in the night. The long corridor was called the green mile after the death walk in the Stephen King movie and i once saw a man kick a heavy bag in half in the gym. Good times. . .I went back a couple of years ago and when we got close by the air became oppressive and difficult to breathe. One of those places where the birds don't sing. Too much pain and death, perhaps. Previously a TB hospital, of course.


----------



## CptSlackbladder (Feb 14, 2014)

Great pics, I really like number 17.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## darbians (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks again to everyone.


----------

